

Boom Interview: Rebecca Solnit on San Francisco - mturmon
http://www.boomcalifornia.com/2014/06/the-boom-interview-rebecca-solnit/

======
mturmon
Rebecca Solnit is the San Francisco writer whose piece in the _London Review
of Books_ last February 2013 touched off a huge discussion (on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5189580](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5189580))
about the future of housing and culture in SF.

